# pro



## Jagoda

Bom dia!

Puedo usar "pro" en este contexto o debe ser "para"?

"Aqui tens o meu coracao 
E a chave *pro* abrir."


----------



## JoãoF

Jagoda said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Puedo usar "pro" en este contexto o debe ser "para"?
> 
> "Aqui tens o meu coracao
> E a chave *pro* abrir."




Você pode usar:  "Aqui tens o meu coração 
E a chave *pro* abrir." - mas em Portugal não é aceite essa norma, não tenho a certeza se no Brasil aceitam, mas em Portugal teria de ficar assim:

- "Aqui tens o meu coração. E a chave *para o* abrir."

Devido ao uso da 2ª pessoa do singular o _tu_ que não é frequente no Brasil, eu penso que essa frase está em português de Portugal.


----------



## Jagoda

Sim, e de Portugal. Muita obrigada!


----------



## Cristhian

Olá,

aqui no Brasil não usamos "pro" nessa situação. Usamos como em Portugal: "E a chave para o abrir". Usamos "pro" numa situação como essa: "Eu comprei um presente pro João".

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, diz-se às vezes coloquialmente _prò_, que é a contracção de _para_ com _o_, mas é extremamente incomum vê-lo escrito, e não se aceita em linguagem formal.

Não pode substituir qualquer _para_ por _prò_.

É especialmente condenado (ao menos na escrita) o uso de contracções na fronteira de orações distintas, como acontece com a sua, Jagoda.


----------



## JoãoF

Cristhian said:


> Olá,
> 
> aqui no Brasil não usamos "pro" nessa situação. Usamos como em Portugal: "E a chave para o abrir". Usamos "pro" numa situação como essa: "Eu comprei um presente pro João".
> 
> Abraços



 Pois, mas em Portugal nunca é permitido usar o pra, o pro e o prá.
Só pode-se usar nas falas das personagens, em textos, mas devemos evitar - e sempre que usamos temos de pôr o apostrofe ('). Em poemas aparece, mas é mesmo raro.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

JoãoF said:


> Pois, mas em Portugal nunca é permitido usar o pra, o pro e o prá.
> Só pode-se usar nas falas das personagens, em textos, mas devemos evitar - e sempre que usamos temos de pôr o apostrofe ('). Em poemas aparece, mas é mesmo raro.


 
Na teoria, no Brasil também não é "permitido" usar o pra, o pro e o prá num texto formal, mas é amplamente utilizada na linguagem coloquial escrita e falada.


----------



## JoãoF

Marcio Afonso said:


> Na teoria, no Brasil também não é "permitido" usar o pra, o pro e o prá num texto formal, mas é amplamente utilizada na linguagem coloquial escrita e falada.



*Aqui só se usa na falada, porque a escrita dessas formas não é permitida, e é considerado um erro ortográfico, a não ser nos casos que referi anteriormente! 

Também o verbo estar, nos falamos em todos os tempos, eliminando o -es (estou - tou; estás - tás; está - tá ...), mas não escrevemos na linguagem escrita, pelos motivos referidos na anterior! Não sei se aí acontece esta mesma abreviatura, mas aqui esta é muito comum, cada vez mais.*


----------



## Marcio Afonso

JoãoF said:


> *Aqui só se usa na falada, porque a escrita dessas formas não é permitida, e é considerado um erro ortográfico, a não ser nos casos que referi anteriormente! *
> 
> *Também o verbo estar, nos falamos em todos os tempos, eliminando o -es (estou - tou; estás - tás; está - tá ...), mas não escrevemos na linguagem escrita, pelos motivos referidos na anterior! Não sei se aí acontece esta mesma abreviatura, mas aqui esta é muito comum, cada vez mais.*


 
Aqui essas abreviaturas também são comuns, com uma pequena diferença - Não usamos o _tás _e escrevemos _tô _em ves de _tou - _Na linguagem coloquial, é claro, pois formalmente creio que as regras valem para ambos Portugal e Brasil, com raras exceções.


----------



## JoãoF

Marcio Afonso said:


> Aqui essas abreviaturas também são comuns, com uma pequena diferença - Não usamos o _tás _e escrevemos _tô _em ves de _tou - _Na linguagem coloquial, é claro, pois formalmente creio que as regras valem para ambos Portugal e Brasil, com raras exceções.




Vocês na época de escola o que é que aprendem sobre Portugal, a língua, as variantes, as ado(p)ções do inglês (ônibus e autocarro - metrô e metro - trem e comboio ...) e outras (esporte e desporto -  equipe e equipa ...) 

Enfim gostava de saber um pouco do que vocês aprendem acerca de Portugal!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

JoãoF said:


> Vocês na época de escola o que é que aprendem sobre Portugal, a língua, as variantes, as ado(p)ções do inglês (ônibus e autocarro - metrô e metro - trem e comboio ...) e outras (esporte e desporto - equipe e equipa ...)
> 
> Enfim gostava de saber um pouco do que vocês aprendem acerca de Portugal!


 

Bem, o ensino brasileiro (lamentavelmente, na minha opinião) praticamente ignora essas diferenças entre o Português Brasileiro e o Europeu. Ou seja, realmente não fazem esses paralelos que seriam bastante úteis para alimentar a cultura dos jovens brasileiros.

Para não dizer que estou sendo exagerado, me lembro de um livro de Português em que havia um capítulo sobre as variantes linguísticas e havia um quadro com algumas diferenças entre Brasil e Portugal.

Ah, e também me lembro de um daqueles folhetos que ficam nas bandejas dos Mc Donald's (não sei se existem esses folhetos temáticos em Portugal) que destacava as diferenças curiosas entre o Português falado no Brasil e o falado em Portugal - Isso não tem muito a ver com o ensino, digo apenas a título de curiosidade  .


----------



## jazyk

> Na teoria, no Brasil também não é "permitido" usar o pra, o pro e o prá num texto formal, mas é amplamente utilizada na linguagem coloquial escrita e falada.


Prá não se escreve (ou não se deveria escrever) nem no Brasil nem em Portugal por tratar-se de monossílabo átono. Pra e pro estão inclusive dicionarizados sem marca alguma de inapropriadas. Não vejo por que rechaçá-los, já que são duas das tantas contrações possíveis em português (num, dum, pelo, no, do, etc.).


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Prá não se escreve (ou não se deveria escrever) nem no Brasil nem em Portugal por tratar-se de monossílabo átono. Pra e pro estão inclusive dicionarizados sem marca alguma de inapropriadas. Não vejo por que rechaçá-los, já que são duas das tantas contrações possíveis em português (num, dum, pelo, no, do, etc.).


 
Concordo, mas você não irá ver pra nem pro em um texto mais formal. Por exemplo, em um jornal você lerá:

_O produto foi enviado para Madri._

e não:_ O produto foi enviado pra Madri._


----------



## JoãoF

Marcio Afonso said:


> Bem, o ensino brasileiro (lamentavelmente, na minha opinião) praticamente ignora essas diferenças entre o Português Brasileiro e o Europeu. Ou seja, realmente não fazem esses paralelos que seriam bastante úteis para alimentar a cultura dos jovens brasileiros.
> 
> Para não dizer que estou sendo exagerado, me lembro de um livro de Português em que havia um capítulo sobre as variantes linguísticas e havia um quadro com algumas diferenças entre Brasil e Portugal.
> 
> Ah, e também me lembro de um daqueles folhetos que ficam nas bandejas dos Mc Donald's (não sei se existem esses folhetos temáticos em Portugal) que destacava as diferenças curiosas entre o Português falado no Brasil e o falado em Portugal - Isso não tem muito a ver com o ensino, digo apenas a título de curiosidade  .



*Aqui não se fala muita nas escolas, aos jovens sobre as diferenças, mas devido ao grande uso de páginas de Internet brasileiras, e as séries (que são muitas) os jovens portugueses facilmente sabem as diferenças, tanto linguísticas como escritas.

E muita gente esquece quando está falando com um brasileiro que rapariga é malcriado, mas nós aqui usamos muito é um feminino de rapaz. Mas de resto não há assim tantas palavras com significados diferentes.

Aqui só é conhecido o sotaque do Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo (recentemente) devido às séries e telenovelas. Eu acho que toda gente aqui sabe imitar um pouco o vosso sotaque do djis e txis, sem falar da música brasileira que já foi mais ouvida do que é hoje. E também as séries são cada vez mais nacionais, eu penso se Portugal continuar a este ritmo o português do Brasil vai cair muito!! Sabendo também que muitos brasileiros detestam os portugueses, tentam-se separar cada vez mais*. Sendo muito melhor a situação do português do Brasil cá, do que a de o contrário!!


----------



## jazyk

> _O produto foi enviado para Madri._
> 
> e não:_ O produto foi enviado pra Madri._


Acho que não veria nem um nem outro._ O produto foi enviado a Madri _parece-me muito mais idiomático, mas é claro uma questão completamente subjetiva.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Acho que não veria nem um nem outro._ O produto foi enviado a Madri _parece-me muito mais idiomático, mas é claro uma questão completamente subjetiva.


 
  Com certeza! Talvez meu exemplo tenha sido um pouco infeliz, mas acho que você entendeu: Nos casos em que _pra_ é normalmente usado na linguagem coloquial, quando trascrito formalmente, sempre usam _para, _apesar de, como você já disse, essas contrações já serem consideradas corretas pelos dicionários.


----------



## Cristhian

*"Sabendo também que muitos brasileiros detestam os portugueses, tentam-se separar cada vez mais"(palavras do João)* 

Que isso João? Não querendo criar polêmicas, mas não sinto que "muitos brasileiros detestam portugueses", grande parte de nós são descendentes de portugueses, inclusive esse que voz fala, ora pois. Quem tem a cabeça no lugar respeita as várias culturas que formaram esse país maravilhoso que é o Brasil: as culturas européias, africanas, orientais e autóctones.
Aproveito para mandar um grande abraço para todos dessa *linda nação portuguesa!*


----------



## olivinha

Sei que isso sai um pouco do tema do “pro” (perdão, Vanda), mas como brasileira não posso deixar de dizer que lamento muito que alguém pense que os brasileiros detestam os portugueses. 
Olivia


----------



## Brabol

Eu particularmente não gosto de ver o "pra", "pro" sendo usados na linguagem escrita. Creio que empobrece o idioma. Mas me parece que é uma tendencia que irá ficar por um bom tempo, se acaso não acabar oficializada em algum momento. Mas confesso que por preguiça uso muito o "vc" em mails e afins...
Quanto às diferenças entre brasileiros e portugueses, é melhor não entrar nesse tema. _Es un tema peludo..._


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Jagoda said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Puedo usar "pro" en este contexto o debe ser "para"?
> 
> "Aqui tens o meu coracao
> E a chave *pro* abrir."



Eu escreveria assim:
"Aqui tens o meu coração e a chave para abri-lo".

Em geral, não gosto de generalizações, pois invariavelmente injustiças são cometidas ... Neste caso, lamento profundamente que alguém possa pensar que os brasileiros não gostem de portugueses, já que, como já mencionado, muitos de nós somos descendentes deles. O que fazemos com certa freqüência e que pode ser considerado de mau gosto, é contar piadas (anedotas) colocando os portugueses como pessoas com raciocínio "lento". Acho que isso é normal de ocorrer entre colonizados e colonizadores, ou mesmo entre povos. Creio que o mesmo acontece entre americanos e ingleses, ingleses e irlandeses, portugueses e galegos. Há outros.
Ultimamente, temos substituído os portugueses pelas loiras .... outra generalização perigosa ... Mas, por aqui, tudo soa como algo bem humorado e não creio que as pessoas "atingidas" sintam-se discriminadas.


----------

